# Just ordered Vent Noir from BD



## smsaks2000 (Jun 25, 2007)

Last night I placed an order thru BikesDirect for a Motobecane Vent Noir. Looks like a beautiful bike (I'm partial to black...)

I'm new to biking and even newer to BikesDirect....can anyone who has ordered before give me an idea of how long it takes to receive the bike after ordering? 

Can anyone who owns a Vent Noir give some ideas of the little quirks about the bike? Any problems?

Thanks for your help!!

And, if the guy from BikesDirect is lurking around here....Get off the computer and send my bike now!! I'm anxious!! (Thank you, sir!!)  

Steve


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Consider that it's the 4th of July and add a day or two to shipping times. You should get a tracking # before long. 

I ordered mine last summer on Saturday, July 23rd and it arrived on Friday, July 28th.

P.S. Even though the assembly is pretty straight forward, I think it's always best to take the bike to a good mechanic and let him/her check it out and make any needed adjustments.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am about to sell my Vent Noir so it's too bad you placed your order already. I could have saved you $100. Mines only a little over a year old, but I am waiting for my Immortal Force to arrive. Either way, you will love it. I really enjoyed mine.

---Craig

BTW, to answer your question, no problems to report. The stock tires only lasted a few hundred miles so I would consider some new ones. I have been using Conti Ultra Gatorskins and think they're great. Other than that, no issues, but YMMV. Enjoy.


----------



## smsaks2000 (Jun 25, 2007)

*My bike is here and assembled.*

Here's the update on my Vent Noir.

It arrived on Monday and was pretty easy to assemble. Took me about 45 minutes to do even though I've never done this before. I had a biker friend check it out to make sure I did everything correctly.

The bike really is pretty....I have one complaint though. There are stickers on rear wheels which were not applied properly and look horrible. They are bubbled and just look like crap. I'm kinda annoyed about it because it's highly noticeable and the bike would be cherry without these messed up stickers. I dont even know if BD will do anything about it....I'll have to contact them and scream about it.

The bike rides nice and looks great. It's been years since I've ridden a bike so I need to get used to the sensitivity of this bike.

I like it.....despite the screwed up stickers. (GRRRR.....:mad2: )

Steve

Oh...and before I forget...The saddle sucks.


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)

I totally understand about the decals. I'm a stickler about the details myself.  How do you like the Vent Noir now that you've had some time to put a few miles on it? Any complaints other than the saddle? I'm a mountain biker looking for a reasonably priced road machine. Thank you.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

skip\\\


----------



## Flying Hammers (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I purchased the Vent Noir (64 cm) this spring and have had not a problem. The tires show some wear but given the price I paid, I have no regrets. I would put this bike up against any bike in it s price range x 2. Fear the black wind!


----------



## shuffles (Jun 28, 2007)

Just curious, have you weighed your Vent Noir? I'm wondering how much is the difference in weight between it and the 853 Serpens, which I would guess at right around 20 lbs.

Thanks!


----------



## BSer (Nov 3, 2004)

shuffles said:


> Just curious, have you weighed your Vent Noir? I'm wondering how much is the difference in weight between it and the 853 Serpens, which I would guess at right around 20 lbs.
> 
> Thanks!


 A good friend has a 56 Vent Noir and it weighs in at just over 22 lbs as shipped.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just sold my Vent noir that was a 2005 model and mine weighed in at 18 lbs. Strange that there would be such a huge difference.


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

I believe the vent has been downgraded. Used to be mostly 105- the new one is tiagra.

That may explain the weight gain.


----------

